# THIS IS WHY! Habitat managment



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

When people ask us why, THIS is the answer! Some great footage David Ferguson(DFerg handle on here) captured on one of our properties. Habitat management is key and seeing the birds stack up like this makes all the off-season work worth every second.

**CLICK ON PICTURE TO WATCH VIDEO**


----------

